
Apple’s new deal for journalism should send publishers running - jontayesp
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/2/13/18222498/apple-news-publisher-deal-50-percent-lol
======
cromwellian
I think tech several pundits predicted Apple would shift significantly to more
rent-seeking behavior after the last quarter decline in iPhone sales. This
appears to be confirmation of that trend.

------
kevin_b_er
The Apple Tax continues to rise. Sadly, many publishers will run to it, not
having learned the consequences from the Apple app store or YouTube Red. They
will enrich Apple greatly and fight over the scraps Apple leaves for them.

